
Making sense of a visible quantum object (2011) - bookofjoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvYYYlgVAao
======
bookofjoe
>Aaron O'Connell is an American experimental quantum physicist. While working
under Andrew N. Cleland and John M. Martinis at the University of California,
Santa Barbara, he created the world's first quantum machine.[1] In particular,
he was able to transfer the quantum state of a superconducting quantum bit, a
device used in quantum computation, to the motional state of a macroscopic
mechanical resonator.[2][3] His measurements of the quantum machine constitute
the first direct observations of quantized behavior in the motion of a visible
object[4][5] and led the journal Science to honor his work as the
"Breakthrough of the Year" of 2010.[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_D._O%27Connell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_D._O%27Connell)

